# Failed front door handle - won't retract bolt  - how to replace???



## cwbaldwin (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm trying to replace my front door locks. The problem is that the mechanism within the door handle (see attached photo - door handle lower) failed, so it will not retract the bolt. I can't open the door to remove the screws. I removed the hinge pins in hopes of simply detaching the door - that didn't work. Any ideas on what to do next? Thanks all.


----------



## KULTULZ (Jan 8, 2017)

Will it retract with the key from outside?


----------



## joecaption (Jan 8, 2017)

Look on the bottom of the trim ring and door handles.
There should be a hole in the handles for a set screw and a slot in the trim ring for a flat screwdriver to pop it off.
No way are there going to be anyway to remove it from the outside.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 12, 2017)

Once you remove the knobs you should be able to retract the bolt from the back of the mechanism.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MZf4awTo6s[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 12, 2017)

I won't be checking with Frosty on home repairs in the future. If he doesn't know how to get out of the bathroom when he has access to the latch.........:hide:


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> I won't be checking with Frosty on home repairs in the future. If he doesn't know how to get out of the bathroom when he has access to the latch.........:hide:



I have had the door knobs that the stem is part of the outside knob and if that falls out while you are in, you are looking for some interesting tricks to open the door.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 12, 2017)

I was down in Mexico at a new manufacturing plant. All the doors in the place were put on with the key lock on the inside and the button to flip on the outside. I just stood there after seeing the 3rd or 4th one scratching my head.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> I was down in Mexico at a new manufacturing plant. All the doors in the place were put on with the key lock on the inside and the button to flip on the outside. I just stood there after seeing the 3rd or 4th one scratching my head.



The installer was not allowed in the offices.:trophy:
I wonder if that little detail is in the instructions?


----------

